# CJC-DAC, Hexarelin and Ipamorelin Log



## Elvia1023 (Sep 30, 2014)

I just started my new peptide run last night. This will be a 5 week run and excited about the progress a head. My main aim is to bulk and gain some big size. I have recently been off for a bit so excited to get back on everything. I have injured my back but I can start training now but I will have to be careful. My complete cycle is...

 CJC-DAC at 5mg per week
 Hexarelin at 100-200mcg 3 times daily
 Huperzine A at 200mcg 3 times daily
 1 vial of Follistatin to kickstart my cycle

PGE-1 in various body parts pre training

Test400 at 1000mg per week
Deca300 at 600mg per week
 Aromasin at 12.5mg ed

 I also have 1 5mg vial of Ipamorelin to try out and I started that last night with my cjc-dac. I will be dosing that at 500mcg pre bed for the next 10 days with 2 shots of hexarelin at 100mcg in the day. I will be dosing the cjc-dac at 2.5mg twice weekly.

 Last night I dosed 2.5mg cjc-dac and 500mcg ipamorelin just before bed. I got a big head rush from this combo and strangely couldn't get to sleep straightaway. I also woke up a few times in the night. My body just needs to adapt to the peptides so I am sure it will be much different tonight. I woke up with some CTS but not much. The CTS increased when I woke up later on but still nothing major. I am hoping I see a gradual increase in CTS as this is what I have felt in any good GH booster cycle in the past.

 I have 1 bottle of follistatin to try out and I can't wait. I am avoiding any oral aas this cycle so I thought it would give me a boost at the start of my cycle. I know it is best to be used when myostatin rises but still excited to try ours out. I will use it after a few days back in the gym. My plan is to go 2moro and Thurs and so will likely use it this w/e 

 I have a PGE-1 log but I felt it is best separating the two but I will continue updating that as I will restart proper training from 2moro. I will update with progress pics each week. Thanks


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm in!...is it true what I've read about follistatin,bad for tendons an ligaments?...Ive seen reviews on people running it 10 days?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> I'm in!...is it true what I've read about follistatin,bad for tendons an ligaments?...Ive seen reviews on people running it 10 days?



That is true when running Myo inhibitors for long periods. But it's not bad at all and any issues could be prevented with changes in training. It's has a fairly long active life and many people like to inject it every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel good and pleased to finally be back in the gym. My back feels much better today I just have to be careful. On Wed I trained chest and arms and Thurs was Shoulders and calves. Today I am having a day off and will hit it hard Sat and Sun. I will try back 2moro but keep it all upper (and calves). Sun I will try legs but be careful (especially with hamstrings). 

Gonna do my first Hexarelin shot for today now (200mcg). I will be my 2nd when I come inf rom work before I eat. Ipam before bed. 

Last night I done 2.5mg cjc-dac and 500mcg ipam and it hit me hard. Had a mad dream and woke up with numb hands (nothing bad though). I have to add I done my first 200mcg hexa shot yesterday morning (empty stomach) and it hit me so hard. I done it first thing and just ended up watching music videos for about an hour as I was so wiped out. I then went to the gym and had a good workout so pleased to finally be back in a routine.

I am thinking about doing my folli pre workout 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2014)

I only have 1 vial of folli to try out but that will be enough to see it's effects. I have left it till 2moro. I will be taking the entire 1mg pre workout. 

My diet is worst but I am getting leaner so things are working just as I knew they would. The rising test in my system will be helping matters but I would guess this is mainly cjc-dac doing what it always does


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 5, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> That is true when running Myo inhibitors for long periods. But it's not bad at all and any issues could be prevented with changes in training. It's has a fairly long active life and many people like to inject it every 2 weeks or so.



Oh I see,you mean training super heavy,I only do one heavy working set for 6 to 8 reps to failure,so running it once every few months would be ideal,if I can afford it.. in that 1mg bottle what would the daily dosage be for 10 days reconstituted may I ask?


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 5, 2014)

Why would you want to increase GH during sleep when that is the time GH is naturally at its highest throughout the day.  In my mind it would be better served preworkout or post workout with food to aid in nutrient uptake.  Following protocol of course on an empty stomach.  Then taking in carbs and protein.  You need to do more reading bro.  I can't do it all for you.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Why would you want to increase GH during sleep when that is the time GH is naturally at its highest throughout the day.  In my mind it would be better served preworkout or post workout with food to aid in nutrient uptake.  Following protocol of course on an empty stomach.  Then taking in carbs and protein.  You need to do more reading bro.  I can't do it all for you.



Well if your over the age 30 bub your gh levels decline,if your younger then that then no,pre an post workouts would suffice,so some gh boost while you sleep is a great idea....I hope you wer joking


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Well if your over the age 30 bub your gh levels decline,if your younger then that then no,pre an post workouts would suffice,so some gh boost while you sleep is a great idea....I hope you wer joking



1.  I am 40 so I'm not some stupid 25 year old trying to get 2% points of gains with $500 of peptides when my GH is already at its peak.

2.  Joking about what?

3.  Why would I want a 1% boost at night when I could get a 4% boost twice a day when my levels are low.  Plus the added benefit of nutrient uptake efficiency.  Don't try to argue logic with me bro.  It's a losing battle on your end.    Stick to fish and chips...bub.  I do have a good fish and chips beer batter recipe that uses sriracha sauce in it.  I don't joke about my beer battered fish either.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 5, 2014)

O





raysd21 said:


> 1.  I am 40 so I'm not some stupid 25 year old trying to get 2% points of gains with $500 of peptides when my GH is already at its peak.
> 
> 2.  Joking about what?
> 
> 3.  Why would I want a 1% boost at night when I could get a 4% boost twice a day when my levels are low.  Plus the added benefit of nutrient uptake efficiency.  Don't try to argue logic with me bro.  It's a losing battle on your end.    Stick to fish and chips...bub.  I do have a good fish and chips beer batter recipe that uses sriracha sauce in it.  I don't joke about my beer battered fish either.



Woah!!!!!....didnt mean to talk down on your 4% boost there old man,loosing a battle?,I dont know what battle your talking about,your 40?..your talking to me like a teenager.....fish an chips hahaha....you have no idea who I am,an your profile pic says it all...you gotta be the biggest fitness nut ever


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome stack!!  I love it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 9, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Why would you want to increase GH during sleep when that is the time GH is naturally at its highest throughout the day.  In my mind it would be better served preworkout or post workout with food to aid in nutrient uptake.  Following protocol of course on an empty stomach.  Then taking in carbs and protein.  You need to do more reading bro.  I can't do it all for you.



Are you posting this to me? You do realize peptides increase endogenous gh? Moreover that increase in endogenous gh contains all 5 isoforms of growth hormone. Whereas exogenous gh (hgh injs) contain only the 20 kilodalton isoform. Different isoforms affect tissues in discreet ways that the 20 kDa isoform cannot. Peptides basically create bigger natural pulses. Like hgh peptides effect gh and igf-1 levels. HGH will have more of an effect on plasma igf-1 though. However with cjc-dac it is the manner in which the gh is released. It is a small amount throughout the entire day and that's why it has such a pronounced effect. Then I add in the GHRP's and I gain big spikes especially from the likes of hexarelin at 200mcg. The Ipamorelin offers a smaller but longer pulse so is ideal pre bed.

I think you need to do more research. Even if we use exogenous gh (HGH) you do realize the possible serum concentrations you are able to achieve with 10IU for example? How that number compared to the natural (no peptides used) levels would be like comparing a drop to a glass of water. Timing of drugs is vital but with gh I do follow a simplistic approach and in all honesty any time is good (just get it in there). But sure pre or post workout would be great too for a variety of reasons. Although if I had to recommend just one time of day for HGH dosing it would be pre bed.

If you want to aid nutrient uptake around training I think slin is your best bet. Even a good GDA would be amazing too.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 9, 2014)

2moro I will train shoulders, arms and calves and will use PGE-1 in my bi-ceps. I have been using 200mcg hexarelin twice daily for the last few days. I was meant to do 2.5mg cjc-dac on Mon night but still haven't but will just before bed tonight. Hexarelin hits you so hard at 200mcg on an empty stomach. It wipes me out but the great thing is it's only temporary and I have great energy the rest of the day. I much prefer this to MK-677. I loved the results of MK-677 but really struggled with the tiredness once it had built up in my system. Ipamorelin is just amazing and I wish I had more than the 1 vial. I missed my shot 2 nights ago so done about 700mcg last night and fuck me the cts was strong. I love the feel I get from Ipamorelin... it's always been my fav GHRP in that regard.

I tried the folli pre workout a few days ago. I trained back and calves (I think ). I know how these work so it would be wrong to dismiss it on instant effect but still I was highly disappointed. I felt nothing from it and haven't the last few days. It's a lot of money to pay out for 1 vial. I wouldn't buy folli and would recommend you buy more aas or gh peptides etc as they really do work. I just entered a bulking competition so it is full steam ahead


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 9, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Are you posting this to me? You do realize peptides increase endogenous gh? Moreover that increase in endogenous gh contains all 5 isoforms of growth hormone. Whereas exogenous gh (hgh injs) contain only the 20 kilodalton isoform. Different isoforms affect tissues in discreet ways that the 20 kDa isoform cannot. Peptides basically create bigger natural pulses. Like hgh peptides effect gh and igf-1 levels. HGH will have more of an effect on plasma igf-1 though. However with cjc-dac it is the manner in which the gh is released. It is a small amount throughout the entire day and that's why it has such a pronounced effect. Then I add in the GHRP's and I gain big spikes especially from the likes of hexarelin at 200mcg. The Ipamorelin offers a smaller but longer pulse so is ideal pre bed.
> 
> I think you need to do more research. Even if we use exogenous gh (HGH) you do realize the possible serum concentrations you are able to achieve with 10IU for example? How that number compared to the natural (no peptides used) levels would be like comparing a drop to a glass of water. Timing of drugs is vital but with gh I do follow a simplistic approach and in all honesty any time is good (just get it in there). But sure pre or post workout would be great too for a variety of reasons. Although if I had to recommend just one time of day for HGH dosing it would be pre bed.
> 
> If you want to aid nutrient uptake around training I think slin is your best bet. Even a good GDA would be amazing too.



Yea he was Elvia,threw me completly off....here's a guy who's 40years old that says his natural gh levels are at there peak! Lmao...then says peptides only do a 1 to 4 % boost lmao....


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 13, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> 2moro I will train shoulders, arms and calves and will use PGE-1 in my bi-ceps. I have been using 200mcg hexarelin twice daily for the last few days. I was meant to do 2.5mg cjc-dac on Mon night but still haven't but will just before bed tonight. Hexarelin hits you so hard at 200mcg on an empty stomach. It wipes me out but the great thing is it's only temporary and I have great energy the rest of the day. I much prefer this to MK-677. I loved the results of MK-677 but really struggled with the tiredness once it had built up in my system. Ipamorelin is just amazing and I wish I had more than the 1 vial. I missed my shot 2 nights ago so done about 700mcg last night and fuck me the cts was strong. I love the feel I get from Ipamorelin... it's always been my fav GHRP in that regard.
> 
> I tried the folli pre workout a few days ago. I trained back and calves (I think ). I know how these work so it would be wrong to dismiss it on instant effect but still I was highly disappointed. I felt nothing from it and haven't the last few days. It's a lot of money to pay out for 1 vial. I wouldn't buy folli and would recommend you buy more aas or gh peptides etc as they really do work. I just entered a bulking competition so it is full steam ahead



I just ordered a bottle of follistatin,guna try it for 10 days wth....I points on my account so I got it cheap,yea I don't expect it to be like ghrps in that effect,but I know it has a long half life,so....may be too early to tell..?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> I just ordered a bottle of follistatin,guna try it for 10 days wth....I points on my account so I got it cheap,yea I don't expect it to be like ghrps in that effect,but I know it has a long half life,so....may be too early to tell..?



I haven't logged on for a bit so will update what posts I have missed. I was away this weekend too (Ireland). Give the folli a try and see how it is. It does have a relatively long half life but you should notice some effect straightway. 1 vial is not enough but you got it cheap so worth a try. I wouldn't get it again. Try ACE-031 next time.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2014)

Had a great back session today. Made full use of my PGE-1 (see my pge-1 log). Took 10IU novalog pre training too. I lifted heavy and hard but was careful with my lower back (chest supported row etc). My cycle is getting better and better. Just about to take 2.5mg cjc-dac pre bed. I am away for the w/e but will be back Sunday night. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have had a few days rest and ready to hit the gym harder than ever. Gonna try and lose my gut from my weekend away over the next few days  Hit the gym hard and get into a good routine and stick with it. 2moro I will train chest, arms and calves.

I am using 1 vial of 5mg cjc-dac per week split into 2x 2.5mg injections. I mixed my 2nd vial of hexarelin last night so it is ready to go. I mixed the hexa (5mg) with 2.5ml bac water so 0.1ml = 200mcg. I will dose 200mcg pre bed now and carry it on 3 times daily from 2moro.

Hormones are 1g test and 600mg deca and I plan to stay there for awhile. I hope to add in some adrol at some point


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 21, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I haven't logged on for a bit so will update what posts I have missed. I was away this weekend too (Ireland). Give the folli a try and see how it is. It does have a relatively long half life but you should notice some effect straightway. 1 vial is not enough but you got it cheap so worth a try. I wouldn't get it again. Try ACE-031 next time.



Yea I was reading about ace-031,I'm sure I will....I'm on day 2 off folli,little better pump all day I noticed kind of,an it was a strong legday,everything felt light,but I didn't go heavier,but another thing I noticed is the stuff hurts after a while after injection,def not like cjc an ghrps..injection site an gets red an swollen a lil,I dunno,lr3 did that to me also...


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

elvia1023 said:


> i have had a few days rest and ready to hit the gym harder than ever. Gonna try and lose my gut from my weekend away over the next few days  hit the gym hard and get into a good routine and stick with it. 2moro i will train chest, arms and calves.
> 
> I am using 1 vial of 5mg cjc-dac per week split into 2x 2.5mg injections. I mixed my 2nd vial of hexarelin last night so it is ready to go. I mixed the hexa (5mg) with 2.5ml bac water so 0.1ml = 200mcg. I will dose 200mcg pre bed now and carry it on 3 times daily from 2moro.  Hormones are 1g test and 600mg deca and i plan to stay there for awhile. I hope to add in some adrol at some point



How can you get a gut over the weekend?  You are just retaining a little water bro.  Don't be so dramatic.  A few days of clean eating, low sodium and a couple sauna sessions will get you back up to snuff.  Up to snuff lol.  What does that even mean?  

Here we go:

*Up To Snuff*

*Meaning*

initially, the phrase meant 'sharp and in the know'; more recently, 'up to the required standard'.
*Origin*

'up to snuff' originated in the early 19th century. In 1811, the english playwright john poole wrote _hamlet travestie_, a parody of shakespeare, in the style of doctor johnson and george steevens, which included the expression."he knows well enough the game we're after: Zooks, he's up to snuff." &
"he is up to snuff, that is, he is the knowing one." ​a slightly later citation of the phrase, in grose's dictionary, 1823, lists it as 'up to snuff and a pinch above it', and defines the term as 'flash'. This clearly shows the derivation to be from 'snuff', the powdered tobacco that had become fashionable to inhale in the late 17th century. The phrase derives from the stimulating effect of taking snuff. The association of the phrase with sharpness of mind was enhanced by the fashionability and high cost of snuff and by the elaborate decorative boxes that it was kept in. 
The later meaning of 'up to standard', in the same sense as 'up to scratch' (see also: 'start from scratch') began to be used around the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 22, 2014)

I was joking matey. Of course it is water. It's like the guys who think they lost muscle in 2 days... it's all water and glycogen. But sure my waist was definitely about 3 inches bigger but a 3 hour training session with no carbs (and sauna) quickly solved that. I just felt sluggish. Guinness is very heavy on the stomach and when you are having 15 pints a day I started looking pregnant  It only ever takes me 1-2 days of normal eating and gym to go back to normal. My plan is to be good now so no more drinking until my bday in Dec (ok maybe 1 or 2).

Had a great training session today. Long sessions are usually counterproductive but I enjoy them from time to time. I trained chest, tri-ceps, bi-ceps, forearms, abs, calves, hams and quads. Just used a EAA shake during training. I got back and took 200mcg hexarelin and a GDA then had a smoothie with 1 apple, 2 pears, oats, kale and protein powder. Feeling great now and looking forward to the gym 2moro 



raysd21 said:


> How can you get a gut over the weekend?  You are just retaining a little water bro.  Don't be so dramatic.  A few days of clean eating, low sodium and a couple sauna sessions will get you back up to snuff.  Up to snuff lol.  What does that even mean?
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 22, 2014)

Today I only planned to train for about an hour but decided to really go for it. I left out intra carbs and just had aminos as I wanted to feel depleted. I trained for over 3 hours and that consisted of chest, tri-ceps, bi-ceps, forearms, abs, calves, hams, quads and cardio. I had another amino shake in the sauna and relaxed in there for about 30 mins. 

I usually take my hexarelin dose pre workout but rushed out so decided to use it post workout. I dosed 200mcg with 1 GDA tab. A little later I had a shake of 2 pears, 1 apple, oats, kale and whey protein. A little later I had chicken, prawns and rice.

I am gonna do another 200mcg hexarelin shot a little later. I plan to do 2.5mg cjc-dac 2moro night. I haven't been taking huperzine a recently so I plan to add in MINDFUEL twice daily from 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2014)

Feeling good today. Getting ready for the gym now. I am off work so can take my time and train for awhile. The hexarelin is going great (200mcg per inj). I will dose 2.5mg cjc-dac tonight too. I am adding in 5mg LGD-4033 today pre workout so excited to restart that. I will move up to 10mg over the next few days so that should get good.

Not getting any bad sides which is a nice change. When I was using MK-677 I was so tired all the time. Now I just feel relaxed. I get cts every morning and been having some crazy dreams but nothing over the top. I used 0.1mg prami the other night and I will start using that every night. That will help with the gh boost, dreams and sense of well being. Plus hexarelin is known to increase prolactin (especially at high doses). Therefore prami is an essential component of a hexa cycle imo.

Hormones are still the same but I am hoping to get some adrol inj so will add that in when I get it


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 27, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Feeling good today. Getting ready for the gym now. I am off work so can take my time and train for awhile. The hexarelin is going great (200mcg per inj). I will dose 2.5mg cjc-dac tonight too. I am adding in 5mg LGD-4033 today pre workout so excited to restart that. I will move up to 10mg over the next few days so that should get good.
> 
> Not getting any bad sides which is a nice change. When I was using MK-677 I was so tired all the time. Now I just feel relaxed. I get cts every morning and been having some crazy dreams but nothing over the top. I used 0.1mg prami the other night and I will start using that every night. That will help with the gh boost, dreams and sense of well being. Plus hexarelin is known to increase prolactin (especially at high doses). Therefore prami is an essential component of a hexa cycle imo.
> 
> Hormones are still the same but I am hoping to get some adrol inj so will add that in when I get it



I have a bottle of lgd 4033 I've never tried it before,what can i expect from it,I've read it's like doing Orals


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> I have a bottle of lgd 4033 I've never tried it before,what can i expect from it,I've read it's like doing Orals



Definitely try it. I would start at 5mg and move up when needed. It should build lean muscle (no/little water) and it will increase your strength. It can also help towards fat loss. I feel a sharp increase in aggression after a few days so that only adds to the gym. I haven't taken it long in the past so I am still learning how my body reacts to it. Just be careful going up in dose too fast as it can make you feel a little sick. It is surprisingly strong stuff. Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 31, 2014)

Things are going great. I have been dosing hexarelin 2-3 times daily at 200mcg and enjoying it. Nothing mind blowing but pleased with my recent progress. I am on the right path to great gains. A couple of times I dosed it even higher pre bed and I felt the difference when I woke up (severe cts).

I dosed 2.5mg cjc-dac last night. I only have 1 vial of cjc-dac and hexarelin left and my plan afterwards is to use a combo of peps and HGH at 4IU per day 

The recent introduction of LGD-4033 has made a big difference. I feel more aggressive in the gym and will continue to use that at 7.5mg pre workout.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 2, 2014)

Things have been going great but I am pissed now. I have done my back in again! Planned to train legs and I warmed up and stretched then done abs. All in preparation for my leg workout. Then I warmed up using hip abductor, adductor, leg extension and leg curl. Literally all very light and to get me ready for battle. I was stupid to try squats... but I felt good and want big legs so figured I would. 

Last week I done 24 plates on leg press with no issues so I just wanted to rotate compound movements. The thing is it was just warming up and I didn't plan to go heavy. I done the bar then 5kg each side, 10kg each side. I had 15kg on each side. I planned to do a max of 1x 20kg plate each side. Literally baby weights but just wanted to squat for a change. I was doing 15 reps and the weight felt like nothing and on the 14th rep I felt my back a little. I done 15 reps then racked the weight not in pain. Then 5 secs later my back spasms and I could barely move. I spent 5 mins just stood there unable to walk.

It's not bad but that's it no squats ever again for me. It will take 1 week max... I am hoping a few days. I feel exactly the same as I did last time it went (about 6-8 weeks ago ). So annoying cos I decided to go in the ice cold plunge pool and in the changing room I can see even more size/fullness. I have made fantastic progress in the last week so extra pissed. Gonna see how I am 2moro and go from there. Hey it gives me an excuse to phone in sick in work  

I hope to be back in the gym asap... even if it is just training arms on machines. I can really push my training in the future like I have been I just have to make sure I don't ever squat or stiff leg deadlift again!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have 2.5mg cjc-dac left and just under 1 vial of hexarelin. I had to miss my morning dose of hexa so I just dosed 300mcg hexarelin. It hit me hard and all I wanted to do is sleep. Still tired now but gonna stay up a little then try another 300mcg hexarelin. I will dose some prami tonight to help with prolactin.

2moro pre workout I will restart my PGE-1. I will also dose 7.5mg LGD-4033 like I have been doing this week. My back is still not right but working around it. My plan is to dose the last of the cjc-dac 2moro night and carry on the hexa at 200mcg 3 times daily.


----------



## 808Drummed (Nov 14, 2014)

Im knew to this forum, am starting Cjc DAC too, with Huperzine A three times a day and GHRP-2 100mcg 3 x a day also.  Why such a big CJC dose is my question.  From what i have read 600mcg a week is kinda a starting dose and 2000-3000 split into 2-4 doses is a hefty dose.  Im just curious not in anyway pretending to know whats right or wrong.  I want to know so i can decide how to dose the CJC.  Also I am assuming you are using Superior Peptides, do you recommend them?? Im usin AAA peps but am looking for another company or two so i can price shop for the products i use. Have you any experience with GEOpeptides??


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2014)

808Drummed said:


> Im knew to this forum, am starting Cjc DAC too, with Huperzine A three times a day and GHRP-2 100mcg 3 x a day also.  Why such a big CJC dose is my question.  From what i have read 600mcg a week is kinda a starting dose and 2000-3000 split into 2-4 doses is a hefty dose.  Im just curious not in anyway pretending to know whats right or wrong.  I want to know so i can decide how to dose the CJC.  Also I am assuming you are using Superior Peptides, do you recommend them?? Im usin AAA peps but am looking for another company or two so i can price shop for the products i use. Have you any experience with GEOpeptides??



I haven't used GEO peptides. I completely recommend Superior Peptides as I wouldn't rep for them if they were in anyway dodgy. Your cycle looks great so you should love it. 600mcg is not a good starting dose for cjc-dac at all. I would recommend 1-2mg for those wanting a low dosed protocol. Most cjc no dac users go with 100mcg 3 times daily and that's 2.1mg per week. CJC-DAC is much different though but I think a good starting dose for newbies would be 2mg per week. I know guys on 20mg per week to give you an indication. I would say 1-2mg is a low dose with 4-5mg being a decent dose. Anything over 1mg per day is high to me. Let me now how your cycle goes


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2014)

Things have been great. I have finished my cjc-dac and have a little hexarelin left. I felt a bit stressed recently so had a break from the hexa as I didn't want my cortisol levels to elevate. I have a new cycle planned so excited to start that.

I fully recommend cjc-dac and hexarelin. I had a blood test recently but prolactin or cortisol was not included and I am curious where they are at. I think taking hexa if you are stressed is probably not a good thing but you could say that about many things we use! I think 100mcg is probably an ideal hexa dose for me but it was fun trying 200mcg. 200mcg hexa on an empty stomach is quite a thing!!


----------



## 808Drummed (Nov 19, 2014)

So do you think Hex is the best GHRP?  Compared to say GHRP or Ipam?  So you suggest bumping up the cjc i am now a few days into this, I did 2mg of CJC and have been doing GHRP-2 2-3 times day. Would you suggest raising that?  I have another 2 mg of cjc but then i will do another order


----------



## 808Drummed (Nov 19, 2014)

So why hex over ghrp-2 or ipam?? Is hex a stronger ghrp?  I don't find the ghrp-2 makes me tired like I liked at night ipam did but I had to dose it at like 4-500 MCG.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 19, 2014)

808Drummed said:


> So do you think Hex is the best GHRP?  Compared to say GHRP or Ipam?  So you suggest bumping up the cjc i am now a few days into this, I did 2mg of CJC and have been doing GHRP-2 2-3 times day. Would you suggest raising that?  I have another 2 mg of cjc but then i will do another order





808Drummed said:


> So why hex over ghrp-2 or ipam?? Is hex a stronger ghrp?  I don't find the ghrp-2 makes me tired like I liked at night ipam did but I had to dose it at like 4-500 MCG.



Hexarelin is considered the strongest GHRP. I would say that is true from my research. MK-677 has given me the most side effects out of all the GHRP's though (hit the hardest). I couldn't rate them in order as I think they all have selling points. I think rotation of GHRP's is optimal. Sure if bulking then an appetite increasing GHRP such as 2 or 6 would be best. When dieting hexa or Ipam would be my best for most. For convenience you have MK-677. Then can come timing... Ipam for example is the best dosed pre bed for a variety of reasons.

You are taking 100mcg GHRP-2 so I would up that to 200mcg and you will feel it a lot more. People say about saturation doses and that is completely valid. But trust me 200mcg GHRP-2 feels so much stronger than 100mcg. Laws of diminishing returns starts coming into play but the advantage with GHRP-2 is you can venture very high. You could also up the cjc-dac too. I would up the GHRP first then after a week or 2 up the cjc-dac. Keep me updated with how the bigger doses feel.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Dec 1, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Hexarelin is considered the strongest GHRP. I would say that is true from my research. MK-677 has given me the most side effects out of all the GHRP's though (hit the hardest). I couldn't rate them in order as I think they all have selling points. I think rotation of GHRP's is optimal. Sure if bulking then an appetite increasing GHRP such as 2 or 6 would be best. When dieting hexa or Ipam would be my best for most. For convenience you have MK-677. Then can come timing... Ipam for example is the best dosed pre bed for a variety of reasons.
> 
> You are taking 100mcg GHRP-2 so I would up that to 200mcg and you will feel it a lot more. People say about saturation doses and that is completely valid. But trust me 200mcg GHRP-2 feels so much stronger than 100mcg. Laws of diminishing returns starts coming into play but the advantage with GHRP-2 is you can venture very high. You could also up the cjc-dac too. I would up the GHRP first then after a week or 2 up the cjc-dac. Keep me updated with how the bigger doses feel.


I just bought some hexarelin I'm going to try for the first time,haven't decided yet if I'm going start it at 100 mcg or 200mcg twice a day,I'm currently doing 200 mcg of ghrp2 twice a day an 200mcg of ipam before bed,wich is awesome for sleep,an also 300 mcg a day of mod ghrf


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> I just bought some hexarelin I'm going to try for the first time,haven't decided yet if I'm going start it at 100 mcg or 200mcg twice a day,I'm currently doing 200 mcg of ghrp2 twice a day an 200mcg of ipam before bed,wich is awesome for sleep,an also 300 mcg a day of mod ghrf



Sounds great. I would start with 100mcg and see how you respond. If you still have Ipam I would carry that on pre bed with the hexa twice in the daytime. Keep me posted how you find the hexa.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Dec 1, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Sounds great. I would start with 100mcg and see how you respond. If you still have Ipam I would carry that on pre bed with the hexa twice in the daytime. Keep me posted how you find the hexa.


Will do bro,hope it's better than ghrp2,wich wasn't impresssed by,I would have to say ipamorlien is better than ghrp2 in my experience,will see how hex is


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy shit, how did I miss this thread?

Keep at it Elvia. Don't mind raysd21, I think he sometimes snorts the powders...messes with his head....


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Dec 17, 2014)

Well so far I've done one bottle of hex an just mixed a second bottle,I'm only doing 200mcg a day,feel good on it,better than ghrp2,I'm getting stronger on certain exercises,everything feels light,debating on wether to do 400 a day or just stay at 200,but for what I've read you should only take hex for four weeks,really


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Well so far I've done one bottle of hex an just mixed a second bottle,I'm only doing 200mcg a day,feel good on it,better than ghrp2,I'm getting stronger on certain exercises,everything feels light,debating on wether to do 400 a day or just stay at 200,but for what I've read you should only take hex for four weeks,really



No you can take it much longer than 4 weeks. Just watch your prolactin levels. I would carry on and move up to 2 x 200mcg shots when you feel the time is right. I am happy to see you are enjoying it. I love that it gives the benefits of GHRP-2 without the sick hunger feeling. Both sometimes that increased appetite can be a good thing too. Do you take vitamin C?


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Dec 17, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> No you can take it much longer than 4 weeks. Just watch your prolactin levels. I would carry on and move up to 2 x 200mcg shots when you feel the time is right. I am happy to see you are enjoying it. I love that it gives ,the benefits of GHRP-2 without the sick hunger feeling. Both sometimes that increased appetite can be a good thing too. Do you take vitamin C?



Yes I take vitamin C,in foods an supps,yea I def don't miss the ghrp2 hunger,yea didn't thonk 4 weeks would be long enough for anything,After my second bottles done I will try 400mcg


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Yes I take vitamin C,in foods an supps,yea I def don't miss the ghrp2 hunger,yea didn't thonk 4 weeks would be long enough for anything,After my second bottles done I will try 400mcg



Vitamin C will help with cortisol. Although that shouldn't be an issue at all. The main issue is the possibility of increased prolactin from the high hexarelin doses (very common). Ideally you want to know your prolactin levels. If they are low it should be fine. But if they are in middle-upper range or even elevated I 100% recommend a dopamine agonist whilst on hexa. I would go with prami or caber. Let me know how you find 400mcg per day


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Dec 22, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Vitamin C will help with cortisol. Although that shouldn't be an issue at all. The main issue is the possibility of increased prolactin from the high hexarelin doses (very common). Ideally you want to know your prolactin levels. If they are low it should be fine. But if they are in middle-upper range or even elevated I 100% recommend a dopamine agonist whilst on hexa. I would go with prami or caber. Let me know how you find 400mcg per day



Bad news I stopped the hex,obviously my prolactin levels or cortisol,was high from ghrp2 then went to hex an just wasn't feeling right,sleep was off even with ipam before bed,so I just switched to ipam 3 times a day with mod an I'm feeling a lot better,not tired an sluggish with no hunger pains,I'll try hex again cause I have it still,but honest I've got the most gains off ipam more than any peptide I've researched so far,and fragment


----------

